# Running a Hound On Private Property Without Permission



## Deltabullcan (Jan 24, 2011)

I had a yote hunter running a hound on my propery last Sunday without permission, I confronted the Hunter and he said it was legal!...Whats the answer according to Michigan law?...Deltabullcan


----------



## bigcountrysg (Oct 9, 2006)

It is illegal. A person hunting with a dog has to have permission to hunt on someone elses property. The only time the hunter can go onto someone elses property is to retrieve a dog that got away from them. How ever during the retrieval of the dog they can not be hunting. Added : Or Possess a firearm.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

Exactly as just stated. And, if you tell the person retrieving the dog to stay off your property, they will be trespassing the next time.


----------



## lewy149 (Apr 19, 2007)

Sad some spoil it for everyone.


----------



## DFJISH (Mar 30, 2009)

I hunt (call) coyotes on lots of private lands where I spent a lot of time knocking on doors to get permission to do so. There are at least 2 groups of hunters with hounds who run their dogs over those properties, *and they don't have permission* on any of the same lands I do. They have been caught and told to stay out _several times_, but just keep coming back. It's a given that coyotes run where they choose and dogs can't read signs, so trespassing WILL occur. It seems inevitable that there is going to be a ticket given if the property owners ever decide to put some bit in their bark. It's too bad that the trespassing continues. I think in view of "modern times" guys hunting coyotes with hounds are killing their own sport because of their constant trespassing.


----------



## foxriver6 (Oct 23, 2007)

Deltabullcan said:


> I had a yote hunter running a hound on my propery last Sunday without permission, I confronted the Hunter and he said it was legal!...Whats the answer according to Michigan law?...Deltabullcan


Two points

1) For the recreational trespass law to apply, your property must be enclosed agricultural, posted or maintained to discourage trespass. In this case houndsmen may not intentionally run hounds on your property. They are allowed to come on your property "unarmed" to retrieve their hounds unless you previously notified them to stay off your property. If you told them verbally or in writing to stay off your property, they may not come on your property for any reason to include retrieving their hounds.

2) Common law trespass applies and you may "sue" them.

Recreational Trespass:
http://www.legislature.mi.gov/(S(pg...t&objectName=mcl-324-73102&highlight=trespass

Criminal Trespass:
http://www.legislature.mi.gov/(S(pg...tname=mcl-750-552&query=on&highlight=trespass


----------

